

What would you suggest to this start up? - manjeet

I started working on my idea 6 months before. I hired a Tech team to work on it. (because i am not a technical person). I strongly believe in my idea. do you think i should launch it without any kind of fund raising or should i try for fundraising and launch it on big scale? i am confused.
======
JacobAldridge
This depends on the size of your vision and the speed with which you intend to
achieve it.

Some people want to create a business worth 100s of millions, and they want to
do that fast - they need funding (not necessarily external, but I'm assuming
from your question that you've depleted much of your own capital).

Some people are happy to wait years to get to that sort of valuation; others
may only want to develop a much smaller business. They may or may not need
funding. So there's no right or wrong answer - only what is best for what you
want to create.

Once you have an idea of what size company you want to create and any
timeframes you are arbitrarily placing on yourself, then ask what you will do
with funding to achieve that? Do you need $100,000 to achieve that? Or
$1,000,000? Or $10,000? There's little sense in raising more money than you
intend to invest (with the possible exception of a buffer for unforseen blow
outs) - that's just selling part of your company at a lower valuation than it
will achieve in the future.

Good luck!

------
0x12
Answering this question properly requires access to a crystal ball.

A partial answer: If you go and do a fundraising round now you might burn up
very valuable time being distracted when you could simply launch instead. In
your shoes, I would launch, and use the response I got from the launch to open
the doors to the capital world. Of course, if you don't need money right away
you could grow the business a bit further to maximize your negotiation
position.

